# Display zieht extrem Staub an - woran liegts?



## Pokerclock (26. Juni 2009)

Das Display (non-Glare / nicht spiegelnd) von meinem Notebook (HP Compaq 6910p) zieht magisch staub an. Wesentlich schlimmer als mein Monitor (BenQ FP93GX) der direkt davor steht.

Mich würde mal schwer interessieren woran das liegt und ob es eine Möglichkeit gibt das zu verhindern.

Danke für die Antworten!


----------



## Holzhammer (26. Juni 2009)

Hallo

Wird wohl an der statischen aufladung liegen,

es gibt so folien die eigentlich zur 
entspiegelung gedacht sind, 
könnte sein das diese hilft weiß ich aber nicht genau


Greetz


----------



## Marc1504 (27. Juni 2009)

Kauf Dir sowas hier: Büro & Betriebswelt > Reinigung & Hygiene > Technische Reinigung > Reinigung & Schutz : KONTAKT CHEMIE ANTISTATIK 100, Spray 200ml priz24.de Onlineshop

Ende des Staubmagneten


----------



## ole88 (27. Juni 2009)

der beste tipp antistatisches tuch nehmen bildschirm mit nem spray reinigen was für plasma fernsehr geeignet is und dann sauber machen nix mehr staub dann


----------



## Pokerclock (27. Juni 2009)

Marc1504 schrieb:


> Kauf Dir sowas hier: Büro & Betriebswelt > Reinigung & Hygiene > Technische Reinigung > Reinigung & Schutz : KONTAKT CHEMIE ANTISTATIK 100, Spray 200ml priz24.de Onlineshop
> 
> Ende des Staubmagneten



Danke für den Tipp. Spray ist bestellt und wird in den nächsten Tagen ausprobiert.


----------



## Marc1504 (27. Juni 2009)

Gern  Hat mich auch gehilft!


----------

